# They're embracing!



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

My male halfmoon dragon and new female ct are embracing! But the eggs that the female drops look damaged or something so the male just eats them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats! ...But too bad about the eggs... that's wierd.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Should I separate her for another week so her eggs are healthy or something?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I honestly have not bred bettas before, so I wouldn't know... Some more experienced members can help you though. Has he eaten all of the eggs or has he put some in the bubblenest?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

He's mostly gobbled every single one. I think there may be two eggs in the nest but i'm not sure. They've been going at it for several hours.

Does anyone have any pics of what it would look like if the eggs are in the nest?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Off google. They basically just look like white dots- hard to see in the bubblenest, but shine a light over the nest and that will probably help.

Edit- here's a better pic. Look closely.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics.

His bubble nest doesn't look like that.

But I think I may see one egg up there.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you see one, there are probably more. Either way, it'd be interesting to see how the few eggs you have will turn out! I would wait until they're done.

Hope I was able to help you.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'm just going to remove the girl and recondition them again. She ate the one egg that I mentioned. And I think they are done anyways. The male left the nest and went off somewhere to rest while the female is still hanging around the nest.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That could help. I'm really not sure, lol.
Hope everything turns out well in the end!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would let them finish spawning before you take her out so she won't get bound up. 
When you remove her place her so they can't see each other and try again in 3 days.
Sometimes the first eggs that drop are not good and after several more embraces they can be, give them more time.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

ok. Thanks.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Grats! and good luck.


----------

